# The Rushes, Door County, Wisconsin



## starlifter (Jul 1, 2007)

We would appreciate any feedback on *THE RUSHES *in Baileys Harbor, Wisconsin.  We are thinking about purchasing a week there and would like to hear any comments from those of you that either own or have stayed there.  Any information would be helpful.  Thanks


----------



## sally (Jul 2, 2007)

*awesome resort!!!*

The greatest floor plan.Should have great trade power. A prize area!
sally 
***** 5 stars in mho


----------



## brucecz (Jul 3, 2007)

We own a week 26 at the rushes.  We mainly use it for rentals or for our use but not for exchanges.  Send us a email or call us after we get back form the Dells this Saturday.

Bruce


----------



## Nrthstr (Dec 10, 2007)

*Love Rushes*

We exchanged into the Rushes last February and loved it. It's one of the nicest TS's we've stayed in. Nice pool and fitness facilities. Lots to do in the winter, even with many tourist attractions closed, assuming you like winter sports. We skiied, snowshoed, etc. Many parks in the area. (We're in the process of trying to buy a resale week.)


----------



## brucecz (Dec 10, 2007)

Have you tryed Star Realty.  That is were we bought our unit from.

Bruce


----------



## E320 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Yes, buy The Rushes*

We've owned at The Rushes since 1983 and gradually accumulated 5 weeks scattered through each season: 3 in winter (weeks 1 & 2) for X-country skiing in the forest preserve that is part of the 150 acres and cozy nights by the huge fieldstone fireplace, a week 22 in late May-early June when all the apple orchards in the area are in full bloom, and week 41 when the fall colors are usually at their height. In week 1, we own two weeks and have one as a rental or when family/friends come.  It's one of the few RCI resorts that has received the gold crown designation every year since RCI established that system to rate TS resorts.  In addition, Door County is a artists haven with excellent galleries, potters, weavers, woodworkers and music and theater during the summer months.  Harvey Korman from the old Carol Burnett show got his start at Penninsula Players Theater close by.  It's tough to get a trade into The Rushes because the owners usually use their own units and seldom put them up for trade compared to most other U.S. TSs. 

Can you tell that we're really enthused about The Rushes?!! 

Gene & Marjorie


----------



## E320 (Dec 18, 2007)

*P.S. to Starlifter*

You may want to rent a week there from us as fellow TUG members or by contacting The Rushes office.  You'd get a feel for the two-story twinhome with attached garage (a rarity at any TS), lake with 1/3 mile of shoreline, beaches and docks, and woods for walking and wildflower sitings. 

Gene & Marjorie again


----------



## brucecz (Dec 18, 2007)

If the posters  that are looking to buy at the Rushes post the range of weeks and price range they are interested in maybe some owners interested in would contract  them.


There are a lot who look at the posting but do not post that might contact you if they had what you want.

I have seen the off season weks on ebay but not any what I would consider prime summer weks.

Note that there are fixed weeks and some floating weeks. Some of the white and blue floating weeks are drawn for every year like a  lottery drawing.

Bruce


----------

